# Cricket is about to POP!! Uh OH! Cheerio gave us a little terrorist!



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Cricket is a FF and day 145 is in the 10th!! she is bred to Harrison. This will be his and her first set of kids!! How many will she have??! 








As you can tell from this pic, she is gettin a bit miserable. Poor girl!






























Her udder is gettin big for a FF!! I can't wait to milk her!! 








Yes, i know she is selenium deficient. She has been gettin LOTS of replamin and i still can't seem to fix her tail


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Here is Daddy!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding, Cricket!
I’m guessing triplets. 2 girls and a boy.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Happy kidding, Cricket!
> I'm guessing triplets. 2 girls and a boy.


Thank you! I hope she has 2 girls in there!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m thinking healthy good sized twins.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Is is raining cats and dogs right now, and i believe it is not supposed to stop untill saturday! GAHH! She is due on Friday! Looks like her kids will be my first rain babies!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Rain, It's horrible isn't it! I hope you have a nice dry Kidding pen. When Tonks had her trips we got stuck in the doe barn with lightning, torrential rain, marble sized hail and 50mph winds when it was finally finished we had been stuck in there for a couple hours. Glad we keep extra drinks and stools around just in case.
Happy Kidding! Cricket is a beauty and I can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Rain, It's horrible isn't it! I hope you have a nice dry Kidding pen. When Tonks had her trips we got stuck in the doe barn with lightning, torrential rain, marble sized hail and 50mph winds when it was finally finished we had been stuck in there for a couple hours. Glad we keep extra drinks and stools around just in case.


Oh no! was that his year? That storm blew my horse trailer into our fence!
I have a dog kennel in the barn with savings in it. I used this one for delta.
Usually, i have a stall in the barn, that is split in half with a gate in the middle, but i just had Archie in there who had BP worms. and I have to let that rest for a while. I also have one due on the 21st, which means im gonna have to kick cricket out FAST! I guess breeding far apart this year worked out!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Glad we keep extra drinks and stools around just in case.


Oh, i think i might do that! I need to start restocking the mini fridge in the barn with drinks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding, she is a nice doe.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Oh no! was that his year? That storm blew my horse trailer into our fence!
> I have a dog kennel in the barn with savings in it. I used this one for delta.
> Usually, i have a stall in the barn, that is split in half with a gate in the middle, but i just had Archie in there who had BP worms. and I have to let that rest for a while. I also have one due on the 21st, which means im gonna have to kick cricket out FAST! I guess breeding far apart this year worked out!


Yes, it was about 3weeks or so ago. A mini fridge sounds like a smart idea 
I just have Drom left and hopefully then I can dismantle the pens and just let everyone in an open area but that last big storm took out fencing so before I can let the littles in the pasture I need to do repairs...SO, I really need the rain to stop already.
I hope Cricket waits for a break in the weather for you.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So, how's sweet Cricket doing today?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow On you BUCK! VERY nice! Your doe looks sooo sweet! Im guessing twins. Yes she looks full of milk for a FF. I hope she has an easy time kidding, and we see bouncy, happy little ones soon!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> So, how's sweet Cricket doing today?


I didnt get on the web yesterday because our internet is SOO SLOW
Her ligaments are still "pencils" Today is day 141!!! Udder seems a tiny bit fuller, but not noticeable from just looking. She had the tiniest amount of white goo yesterday, but it is gone today. It would be awesome if she had Easter babies for her first year! Her momma goes QUICK when she has her babies. Last year, i woke up, she had a LOT of goo, went back out there she was already pushing with a little nose and feet peaking out. Hopefully cricket treats me a little better than that!

She has a runny nose and a cough right now, because it went from like 80 degrees to the high being 50 degrees yesterday. Everybody does 

I was out of my mind thinking there would be Vitamin C gummies on the shelves right now (doh)

I am loading everybody with garlic right now, and it seems to help with the cough, but the snotty noses are still there 
I have them out of their pens, grazing around the pasture fences to help mow them down, and poor cricket is waddlin out there:imok:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Garlic is great! I learned on here from @Moers kiko boars, for snotty noses, wipe nose, use baby snot bulb to clean, then put one drop of VetRx in each nostril. Good luck.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Definately use the baby sucking bulb BEFORE you put the VetRX in...lol lol (rofl)(rofl) right Madhouse???


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Is vet Rx the name of the drug, or is it a prescription? If so, what is the name? Im gonna have to ask my vet for some


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh, update on cricket!! 
The goats have been out almost all day, and I am hoping that having her walk around so much will get her to go faster. We’ll see!!! 
I am soo excited for these babies; sadly I will probably not be keeping any of them, bcecause I am trying to work my herd up to registered goats, and they can be by cricket isn’t, but I know they eye will I’ll be SUPER cute!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You can get vet RX at tractor supply, atwoods or even petsmart. They have it for lots of different species but it's all the same thing.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Cant you register Cricket?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Tanya said:


> Cant you register Cricket?


No, because her dad wasnt registered. But i am NEVER selling Cricket. She is my baby lol!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You stand your ground.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Crickets ligs are still there. Just a tiny bit of squish lol. I think she grew another one in there overnight, because she got bigger lol! 
I let the does out, and she did not really leave the pen. she followed me around while i was cleaning their stall, then i gave her a salt block, and that kept her occupied LOL! She was chompin on that thing! 
Not too much news this morning...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Cricket is special. She is telling mom that she dont need any registration to show you how to make a royal etrance.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Crickets ligs are still there. Just a tiny bit of squish lol. I think she grew another one in there overnight, because she got bigger lol!
> I let the does out, and she did not really leave the pen. she followed me around while i was cleaning their stall, then i gave her a salt block, and that kept her occupied LOL! She was chompin on that thing!
> Not too much news this morning...


I swear our girls are talking!!! Same situation with Mira, grew another kid overnight and little tiny squish in her ligaments lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Come on Cricket...The world is waiting for your kids arrival!
We can't wait...
Let's see what you got in there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, no news so far today!! Usually by day 143 (I think lol) they have some kind of loose ligament or something! Nothin!!! Today is super hot, so, she is pretty miserable out there... Maybe that will make her go faster!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

And here is the cruddy weather forecast tomorrow, her due date (marked) Andy the day after
I doubt it is gonna rain today though, clear skies and 90 degrees  but maybe tonight.

I'm debating on putting her in the kidding pen tonight, so she won't deliver out in the storm, but storms in the barn are really scary because our metal roof makes it 20x louder!!

Story time!
My oldest and I we're bottle feeding kids in there once, and there was a tornado, so we finished up In the tack room and waited out the storm. It was SO LOUD!!! My daughter was freaking out, and we were in there for about an hour. It was scary! I had to keep calm, cause my kid was in there, but if I was alone, I don't know what I would have done!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My doe shed is like that too and when Tonks delivered we had the rain, big hail and 50+mph winds. It is loud, but the goats are ok with it as long as it's not new to them. I have to admit my does were calmer than my daughter and myself with the noise. 
I'll bet she'll be just fine.... nice and dry and out of the elements. 
We have the same forecast and with Drom due any moment too, we might be stuck in a metal roofed shed right along with ya LOL 
It'll be ok!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> My doe shed is like that too and when Tonks delivered we had the rain, big hail and 50+mph winds. It is loud, but the goats are ok with it as long as it's not new to them. I have to admit my does were calmer than my daughter and myself with the noise.
> I'll bet she'll be just fine.... nice and dry and out of the elements.
> We have the same forecast and with Drom due any moment too, we might be stuck in a metal roofed shed right along with ya LOL
> It'll be ok!


Ughh! They are scary huh!
Fed about 2 hrs ago, and her ligs were a bit looser than this morning. I could actually sink my fingers in a bit more. I am about to check again. I hope she won't t deliver in the storm tonight!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, i am confident that she will not kid tonight, so I will leave her with the does. He ligs still feel the same


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good luck kidding! Hope its tommorrow !


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Ligs still feel the exact same today. No rain last night either! Glad I didn’t move her! I dont think we’ll have babies today


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Ligs still feel the exact same today. No rain last night either! Glad I didn't move her! I dont think we'll have babies today


I so feel your pain these days!! Good luck to you all


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Any changes? For baby sake? I am sooo ready to see some kidd action! Cmon girls! Lets see some kiddos!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:update:

I was out feeding and I saw a tornado about 1/2 mile away, so I hurried, closed barn doors, got goats hay, put out the fire that’s been burning for a few days blah blah. 
Before weather kicked in cricket wasn’t eating, and her ligs felt much softer than this morning. (doh)Great lol. :ahh:
I didn’t move her cause I didn’t want to Be swept up by a tornado while moving her lol(thumbup), but I think she won’t go until tomorrow or later bc her ligs are still there. 
They really try to test us huh! News is sayin we ain’t suppose don’t to get much rain, just wind, so when it dies down I’ll go check on her, cause this is prime kidding weather right? (shy)

But one question... how are the storks gonna fly in this weather??? :storkgirl: :storkboy:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my. Glad it didn't hit your place.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Is she back to eating? 
Good luck with the storm and hopefully she will kod soon!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Praying you stay safe! 
Saturday night to Sunday early afternoon is when the really severe stuff is supposed to kick in with the second front coming in. 
Ok Cricket, hang on till tomorrow so you can have mom there to hold your hoof.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I went out there, and she was eating hay. 
Right now nothing is happening with the weather, and I hope it stays like that for when cricket kids. It is just a bit chilly is all. That tornado was scary! But it was gone in about 5 or so minutes. It got super windy there, and I was getting scared my big oak tree would fall. It is really old, and I think it’s dying. That’s gonna be a sad day, cause we only have like 5 trees on the property, most of them were planted by me! It shades the whole back porch, and i am scared they when it does fall, it will fall on the house. I feel it doesn’t fall on the house, then the fence goes bye bye lol. My daughters room is right where it would fall. It scares me. 

I can’t wait for babies!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent. 
That is very scary.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I understand. You see that "hook cloud" and its amazing how fast you can move & think! Been there! Im so glad shes holding off & eating hay. Best of luck to you & her! Be safe!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Went out as soon as I woke up, and everybody was laying down in their shelter, but hey, where’s cricket!? She was behind the shed, on a little brick island I have out there. I think she is on it in one of the pic she in the first post. Her ligs are SQUISHY! But I didnt get to feel very well, cause she is gettin tired of me lookin and touching back there lol and ran off. I also saw dried mucus back there. I let them out, so cricket could walk around a bit, and I will go feed in 15 mins or so, with a better update, but I gotta get some breakfast!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh ooh some ceicket babies on the way. :clapping::run:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Her udder is also filling up more as well. She has a nice udder for a FF :clapping:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

she is staying away from everybody, her udder is tight, but ligs aren’t gone yet! I’m guessing she will go later today, or tomorrow. What do y’all think?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Working..but will keep checking back...Come on Cricket!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I went out there, and she was eating hay.
> Right now nothing is happening with the weather, and I hope it stays like that for when cricket kids. It is just a bit chilly is all. That tornado was scary! But it was gone in about 5 or so minutes. It got super windy there, and I was getting scared my big oak tree would fall. It is really old, and I think it's dying. That's gonna be a sad day, cause we only have like 5 trees on the property, most of them were planted by me! It shades the whole back porch, and i am scared they when it does fall, it will fall on the house. I feel it doesn't fall on the house, then the fence goes bye bye lol. My daughters room is right where it would fall. It scares me.
> 
> I can't wait for babies!!!


Of you are afraid of that tree being on its way out and fallin it is much better to have it cut down so you can control where it falls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds close. 
Happy kidding.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I would say she is in very early labor, but her ligs don’t FEEL completely gone to me. She is a really big, meaty doe, always has been, so maybe it isn’t just difficult to feel. 
I put her in the kidding pen, but she was NOT happy about it, so I let her back out, and now she is walking around everywhere. She will go to the back fence, then to the shed, nibble some hay, and restart.
Her udder is getting HUGE. I am so excited to milk her! Yes! I’m EXCITED to milk a FF!
Babies look like they have dropped and I wanted to show pics, but my internet is really slow and I am gonna save the internet for baby pics  
She doesn’t really know if she wants me there or not. I was out with her and she was following me everywhere. Then I sat with her and pet her, and she left about 15 mins later, and didn’t come back for more scratches. So I came inside.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I would say she is in very early labor, but her ligs don't FEEL completely gone to me. She is a really big, meaty doe, always has been, so maybe it isn't just difficult to feel.
> I put her in the kidding pen, but she was NOT happy about it, so I let her back out, and now she is walking around everywhere. She will go to the back fence, then to the shed, nibble some hay, and restart.
> Her udder is getting HUGE. I am so excited to milk her! Yes! I'm EXCITED to milk a FF!
> Babies look like they have dropped and I wanted to show pics, but my internet is really slow and I am gonna save the internet for baby pics
> She doesn't really know if she wants me there or not. I was out with her and she was following me everywhere. Then I sat with her and pet her, and she left about 15 mins later, and didn't come back for more scratches. So I came inside.


Woohoo!!! So exciting!! Please keep us posted as best as you can waiting for baby pics


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh ITS ALMOST BABY TIME! WOOHOO! GET the birthing kit ready, get your container for the molasses water ready. Keep one eye on her, cause the DOE CODE THING is tricky!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

(embarrassed):hide:mg:
Its almost time. 
:update:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

She is being very loud, and I cannot get her in the kidding stall (headsmash) 
Guess she is gonna have to have them with everybody else. I will move her after she has em, tho. The flys are horrible

I can’t wait!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Come on Cricket  
Twin does with a bucking bonus baby please !!!!

Happy Kidding!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sometimes animals prefer the safety in numbers even if it isnt normal behaviour to us. onder:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

She doesnt want me out there with her (kinda dissapointing  ) so i sit outside the pen watching her, and come inside for what feels like 15 mins, but is probably only 3! LOL! 

She is pawing, and is up and down. Hopefully ill have babies soon!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Still nothin. A few small contractions, and tiny pushes.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I would say she is in very early labor, but her ligs don't FEEL completely gone to me. She is a really big, meaty doe, always has been, so maybe it isn't just difficult to feel.
> I put her in the kidding pen, but she was NOT happy about it, so I let her back out, and now she is walking around everywhere. She will go to the back fence, then to the shed, nibble some hay, and restart.
> Her udder is getting HUGE. I am so excited to milk her! Yes! I'm EXCITED to milk a FF!
> Babies look like they have dropped and I wanted to show pics, but my internet is really slow and I am gonna save the internet for baby pics
> She doesn't really know if she wants me there or not. I was out with her and she was following me everywhere. Then I sat with her and pet her, and she left about 15 mins later, and didn't come back for more scratches. So I came inside.


If you are excited to milk a ff.... come milk my Jade for me! Good lord she is being a TERROR. We are not separating kids just trying get her used to it and gahhhhhh. Last night she did get on the milk stand by herself with cookie coersion, did not pee or poop in my milk room, gave up quicker and again nobody died.... but it was close. Lol!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Still, no babies, and still very light contractions, pretty far apart. She is taking her sweet time! I’ll probably try to move her into the barn again, and walk her around a bit, see if that gets things goin. She was nibblin hay, when I left, so...


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Still, no babies, and still very light contractions, pretty far apart. She is taking her sweet time! I'll probably try to move her into the barn again, and walk her around a bit, see if that gets things goin. She was nibblin hay, when I left, so...


I'm so jealous!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> I'm so jealous!!


But soooo happy for you all!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Just fed them, she ate grain, and has been eating hay. Hmm... I thought I would have babies today, but I guess not... maybe tonight or tomorrow, but she doesn’t even have goo... and I am second guessing the things I thought were contractions. Maybe stretches? I am not sure. Since she isn’t pushing, and her water hasn’t broke, I am not worried... yet lol just super excited/nervous. But she is still digging, pressin her head against the wall, and stretching. 
What are y’all thoughts and opinions. I have never had them act like this for so long...


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Forgot to add: And her udder is really tight.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I only had one birth so far, and I went by the goo.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Just fed them, she ate grain, and has been eating hay. Hmm... I thought I would have babies today, but I guess not... maybe tonight or tomorrow, but she doesn't even have goo... and I am second guessing the things I thought were contractions. Maybe stretches? I am not sure. Since she isn't pushing, and her water hasn't broke, I am not worried... yet lol just super excited/nervous. But she is still digging, pressin her head against the wall, and stretching.
> What are y'all thoughts and opinions. I have never had them act like this for so long...


Could you maybe post a video of her? Or pictures might be helpful to some of the more experienced goat midwifes on here opal had me totally confused this year. She was a ff and it seemed like she was having contractions FOREVER!! I timed them and they were very regular intervals like humans. She did have some clear mucus but nothing else major that I saw. She did that I swear it felt like all day and when I finally left to go and eat 11 hours after she had the contractions she popped them both out go figure... I was gone like 15 mins.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Lots of amber goo. When she talks, more will come out. I got her moved into the kidding pen too, because everybody else was gettin antsy to go to bed, and were gettin grumpy at her. 

I got worried there for a second cause her tail is wet, And I thought her water broke, but it’s just from the goo. Whew 
I would sleep out in the barn with her, but I am kid of a scaredy cat, so I will probably get up every 2 hours or so to check on her


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Lots of amber goo. When she talks, more will come out. I got her moved into the kidding pen too, because everybody else was gettin antsy to go to bed, and were gettin grumpy at her.
> 
> I got worried there for a second cause her tail is wet, And I thought her water broke, but it's just from the goo. Whew
> I would sleep out in the barn with her, but I am kid of a scaredy cat, so I will probably get up every 2 hours or so to check on her


good luck!!!!! So excited for you hoping everything goes smoothly for you...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Amber goo means water and babies are coming. Any babies yet?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

:update:


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

How is cricket? Any babies ??


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

No babies. Should I be getting worried?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Amber goo means water and babies are coming. Any babies yet?


It means her water has already broke?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's she doing?
It can take up to 12 hours in prelabor.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh, Drom's going to go today too. So we are going to be kidding together after all.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> How's she doing?
> It can take up to 12 hours in prelabor.


She is pawing, up and down still, and I hear a little tooth grinding every now and then. Still has amber goo. She is dehydrated, so I gave her some molasses water. She drank that, and hasn't touched the regular water. Should I drench her, or just let her be?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

12 hours after goo? Or 12 hours of nesting stretching etc? Cause she’s been doing that since like 9:00 yesterday.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It wouldn't hurt to check her. See if she's dilated yet. How the baby's are positioned...if you're worried check.
Do you have a vet? One that could go on standby just in case?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

If I checked her, would she need antibiotics? Or would it be ok. I am guessing she would need some though

Yes I have 2 vets that I have been using for years, and 1 mobile vet, who I trust to see my goats


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

But if her water hasn’t broken, can I go in, or do I have to wait?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You can gently check without damaging her or rupturing her membranes just go as far as the cervix and see how wide the opening is. 1 finger is 1 cm dialated 2 fingers 2 cm...etc.
If you hit a wall stop. Never push in hard slow and easy.


----------



## Stacy-Cherie (Apr 11, 2020)

So exciting.. my Addy (kiko 1.5 y/o) had her first kid on the second.. I loved being part of the birth.. 
I have so many questions as new goat mom so thank you for all tthe post that everyone puts up they have helped me a lot


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's Cricket? 
Drom had trips ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GoofyGoat said:


> You can gently check without damaging her or rupturing her membranes just go as far as the cervix and see how wide the opening is. 1 finger is 1 cm dialated 2 fingers 2 cm...etc.
> If you hit a wall stop. Never push in hard slow and easy.


 Very good advice.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Vet can’t make it here, so we are taking her.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Well done on Droms trips. I pray Cricket does better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If there is amber goo, she should be kidding within half an hour. Good you are taking her to the vet.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Prayers sent! I hope everything works out well!
Hang in there!
Please keep us posted!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Had a friend come out and help pull kids. The first one was a breech boy, dead. Second one was a girl. Dead. Third one was a girl dead. 
Friend just left, gave her a shot of pen g, and waiting for cricket to deliver placenta, but she is sleeping right now. 
May the little ones Rest In Peace


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Every single vet was either closed, or on another call. My very fav. Wanted me to drive her 20 mins away, because he had 2 other clients before me that were having the same problem with their cows. 
Luckily, I remembered a very knowledgeable woman that lives about 5 miles from me, and called her. She was here in less than 10 minuites, and got all the babies out.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, my heart is hurting for you! I'm so very very sorry!
Prayers for Cricket and you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

She is up, and eating alfalfa. Gave her 6 cc of power punch. I will milk her this afternoon and freeze the colostrum.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

:imsorry::upset::angel: I am so sorry. May the little ones rest in peace. May mom get better quickly. And may your heart heal soon.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you so much Tanya, goofy goat, and toth boer goats. All of y’all words mean so much to me. I am so blessed to have y’all, and the goat spot. Having so many folks that care, and that actually want to help makes me fell a little bit better.
I have a doe due in the 21st too. I am really scared. I hope that goes well.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Oh no, im so sorry to hear that:hug: May the babies rest in peace:angel:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Thank you so much Tanya, goofy goat, and toth boer goats. All of y'all words mean so much to me. I am so blessed to have y'all, and the goat spot. Having so many folks that care, and that actually want to help makes me fell a little bit better.
> I have a doe due in the 21st too. I am really scared. I hope that goes well.


After Fleur's doeling was DOA, I felt terrified too? Then Lily kidded and everything was fine. It reminded me that 99% of all births are ok and no real problems. That doesn't stop the lump in your throat but it's true, most of the time it's going to be fine. It just stinks when it's not.

It wasn't your fault and don't start the "what if's" ... 
Take care of and Love on Cricket, she needs you right now. She'll have more kids some day and it will go perfectly fine.

((HUGS!))


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I have noticed that there are a lot of delivery problem this year. Has anybody else noticed that? If so, why is that?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so cery sorry to hear about the kids. A blessing tou got them out and hopefully Cricket will be ok!
Sending strength and healing thoughts your way.
:hug:


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m so so sorry to hear that news... definitely sending comforting thoughts your way. Hoping for a quick recovery for cricket as well


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

She devoured some oak leaves and boss. Don’t want to give her too much and upset her tummy. She’s real sore back there, poor girly. Lots of resting and eating. Not a huge fan of grain at the moment, but likes the hay and alfalfa. 
Gave her a little bit of calcium too, Does that stuff burn their throat? Or does it just taste bad, cause she kept yawning and wiping her mouth everywhere after I gave her some. 
I milked a few squirts out, just to loosen up, and make it more comfortable, but she is real sore, and I don’t wanna stress her out even more, so hopefully I can wait till she feels better. 
I hope she feels better soon


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Do you have banamine? I'd give her some as well as using preparation h on her girl bits. Yes, milk her out because she really filled up to feed the babies. The calcium does burn a little but not like drenching straight PG. if she's drinking, her throats fine. My goats think I'm a napkin after I give them CMPK too.
She's had a rough time, I'd let her rest but put out her favorites to nibble at will.
Poor baby.

I'd actually give her banamine every 12 hours for 3 doses and then every twenty four for two days after if she's miserable.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I don’t have any banamine. I know it’s a pain killer, and it brings down fever (which she doesn’t have), but can I give her a human pain killer? I have ibuprofen and acinaminifine (sorry for spelling lol) if I can give her that, what is the dosage?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I don't have any banamine. I know it's a pain killer, and it brings down fever (which she doesn't have), but can I give her a human pain killer? I have ibuprofen and acinaminifine (sorry for spelling lol) if I can give her that, what is the dosage?


I don't know about the advil and Tylenol...
Aspirin is 1 adult pill per 10lbs it's huge doses and really rough on the stomach.
Is anyone near you with Banamine? Maybe @happybleats

Can you call your vet for a couple doses?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Happy bleats is 4 hours from me. I got some bucks from her back in September. @toth boer goats do you may the know the dosage? Maybe @ksalvagno ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would not do aspirin or ibuprofen right now..they are blood thinners and not knowing if she has any damage that is healing..so forth..imo too risky. Prep H is good for her honey.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm very sorry to here of the losses. :*tough month for you guys. :bighug:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

After reading up a bit, Tylenol and ibprofen shouldn't be given to animals.
All of the vets are closed. All of them closed early today because easter is tomorrow. None are open tomorrow. I will get some Prep H for her. Is there a natural pain killer or something? I just feel so bad for her


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I could maybe call some cattle friends and see if they have any Banamine? What is the dosage, so i can ask them if they can have it ready, drawn up in a syringe for me.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Put some Prep H on her behind.She is swollen back there. When I went out there she was sleeping good. I felt bad about waking her up. She had a tough day  needs her rest
Very sore, and is sore in the back leg i gave the Pen G in. She got up, pooped, and drank some molasses water. 
None of my neighbors have banamine (or have enough to spare) (sigh) So frustrating. I have a few others that i can call, but im not sure of the dosage. I wish i had some on hand. 

Is there anything else i should give her? I have b complex, i gave her probios, gave her selenium gel ( she loves both of them, so no shoving down the throat needed  ) Gave her power punch ( which she also loves) gave her some calcium ( she hates that stuff) And plenty of scratchies (those are her favorite) 
Her FAMACHA is also good too.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

4 cc / 100 lbs for banamine is what i found. Is that correct?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ibuprofen is normally fine for goats but not tylenol. 

Banamine is 1 cc per 100 pounds in case you find some (wish were closer)
Rest is her friend tonight. Its healing. Make sure to keep an eye on her udder..keep that comfy as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Might deworm her tomorrow


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Banamine is 1cc per 100lbs.
I can meet you in Waco with 4-5 doses if you want. I can leave early in the morning ...I need to be home tonight otherwise I'd leave now. 
Call or PM me with her weight and I'll draw them up.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Do you know anyone with meloxicam you can give a 15mg tab once a day for 3 days but it's also hard on the stomach.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry for your loss. I do hope your little mama gets better soon. It sounds as though she needs some rest. And bless your heart, so do you. I send prayers to you.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

HAHA! My horse friend has banamine, and i got 3 ccs from him!!! I will give her some in the AM! Thank yall for your kind responses! I really appreciate yall! You dont even know how grateful i am for yall right now!

The prep H cream helped her within 15 mins of giving it! I will definitely keep that up! She wanted out of the stall! It was raining, so i didnt let her out. I forgot to mention also, that she passed her placenta within 2 hours after kids were pulled.
She also seemed like it hurt to pee, but when i gave her the cream, she went with no problem! And went poop. ALOT! Lol!



happybleats said:


> Make sure to keep an eye on her udder..keep that comfy as well.


aye aye captain!



happybleats said:


> Might deworm her tomorrow


Sure will! What dewormer should i use? I have safe guard, ivermectin, and tultrazuril. 
She has been ravenous, so i gave her more hay and alfalfa, more oak leaves, and some lettuce from tonights dinner. Is she spoiled? I dont think so lol! 
I think things will be OK! 

I hope every body has a blessed easter!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> I can meet you in Waco with 4-5 doses if you want.


Thank you so much for the offer! Luckily, i found some, but, if i didnt, i might have taken you up on the offer!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe sounds like she is already on the mend!! 
As for dewormer..ivomec should do the job.. 

Happy Easter!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Im SO glad you found some! 
It sounds like Cricket's going to be ok...phew!
You've really had a rough few weeks, I'm sure it'll get better. Hang in there! ((HUGS))


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

What is the dosage injectable ivermectin given orally?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> What is the dosage injectable ivermectin given orally?


1cc per 33 lbs orally is what I've got.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I went out there this morning, and cricket is grumpy lol! She is tired of being by herself. Very loud! I let her out, and she ate a bit of grass, and vistited through the fence with her herd mates. I promise you, she was telling them what happened! 
She didnt want to go back to the barn lol, but i dont think she can fend for herself very well at the moment. Still very sore, gave her a bit of banamine this morning too. Still bleeding out of the back end, but that is normal. 

the other goats are jealous that cricket is getting all of the attention! 
I wanna try to get her on the milk stand. Hopefully she isnt too sore


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So glad she is up and moving and eating!
Good job! I hope she is feeling not too sore to get milked.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

She wont get up on the milkstand. Either shes tellin me that i owe her one LOL, or is truly too sore. But she walking around no problem. Im gonna have someone come out and hold her for me.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

This is what I got out of her. Pretty impressive for a FF :clapping:
Happy Easter! You can see our Easter eggs over in the corner lol:hide:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I went out there this morning, and cricket is grumpy lol! She is tired of being by herself. Very loud! I let her out, and she ate a bit of grass, and vistited through the fence with her herd mates. I promise you, she was telling them what happened!
> She didnt want to go back to the barn lol, but i dont think she can fend for herself very well at the moment. Still very sore, gave her a bit of banamine this morning too. Still bleeding out of the back end, but that is normal.
> 
> the other goats are jealous that cricket is getting all of the attention!
> I wanna try to get her on the milk stand. Hopefully she isnt too sore


Milking her will help the uterus contract to stop the bleeding but yes some is normal excessive is not.
Give her the banamine about 2 hours before you milk to help with the pain but you must milk asap.

Ah we were posting at the same time good job


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I put the colostrum in bottles and froze it. 
She was very well behaved while milking too. I didn't think she would kick much, because i spend a lot of time with the youngins touching their back end, but she just stood there enjoying scratches and grain while i milked her. She moved around a little bit, but never kicked. Now, that might just be 'cause shes sore. She might act like a little punk once shes feels better. I will probably milk her 2 times, maybe 3 times per day. I have plenty of time to do it now.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> 1cc per 33 lbs orally is what I've got.


Sorry, it is agri-mectin, which I am assuming that the dosage is the same?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Since I know she is at risk for uterine infection, what are the symptoms of it? I would guess fever, for sure, but since her backend is already swollen, I feel like it would be hard to spot... 
I dewormed her. Do I give another does in 10 days?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Btw, she DOES NOT have fever. I have been watching her temp like a hawk! Anytime she feels warm, or cold, I pull out the thermometer. The highest it's been was 103. 8 and that was about 5 minuites after the kids were pulled. I would imagine her temp would be elevated.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Can't believe how much this girl is making for me!! 
She hung out with us in the back porch this evening. Ate some oak leaves, and grass ( and a piece of my fern!! Grr lol) also as Snorting at herself in the window lol. "Hey, who's that pretty goat!!" 
She is very talkitive. Almost like she's lookin for babies...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they have an infection, they will go off feed or not eat much at first.
Yes, she may have a fever, depending on how bad the infection is.

It is within 2 weeks time, when they come down sick, otherwise, if they go past that time, they should be OK.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Im making this into a cricket/ cheerio thread, so we can end this thread happy 

This morn. cheerio was acting her normal self, so i didnt think we would get a baby today. She was due the 21st. My daughter and i were cleaning off the front porch when we heard goat yelling. We rushed out there quick, and cheerio had a little head and feet poking out! She had a little chamose doeling, blue eyes and polled!!!! I am sooo excited! I went out there, and cricket was helping clean the baby off! She had just one, but she is healthy, and already ate alot and pooped alot!!! I will get some pics in a few mins!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

View attachment 179509


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

She was born at 4:08 so she's pretty dry


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> View attachment 179509


I love her face markings!!!!! Congrats on an easy delivery️


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> View attachment 179509


Soo sweet! :inlove:
Congratulations!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks yall! I already love her!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my a Swiss, my favorite...
She's beautiful!
It's about time you had something happy happen! Yay! Whahooooo!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Whst a beautiful doeling. Man her eyes are BLUE! SO CUTE!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheeees naughty!!! Already favoring one side. Also likes to talk...ALOT! Shes my first single, and first rain baby! She is special, and i wish i could keep her, but sinse she isnt registerable, i have to get rid of her.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

And Cricket? I think I missed allot.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Cricket is doing awesome! She has recovered well! She is an awesome milker! Not much news on her lol!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am glad Cricket is getting better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

A quick update!!! Cricket is doing perfect! We are struggling with selenium this year, so you will notice selenium tails but I promise it’s being worked on! 
Sometimes her vulva gets a bit red and slightly inflamed, but some prep h cream fixes it within an hour or so. She will probably not be bred again, and if she is it will be a few years.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Here she is with me in the backyard this morning


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Great picture! Both of you are looking good! Crickett looks healthy & happy!
:goodjob:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful picture of both of you!
And a gorgeous tree!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just saw this! Beautiful picture! She looks good healthy and happy


----------

